# Bricklayer in paradise?



## ged (Jan 7, 2009)

hi,i am a bricklayer living in England,looking to move to Costa Blanca soon.Been to Calpe a few times on holiday-just want to take life a bit easier-am 51 married-no kids.I Would just want to earn enough for a few beers and to keep fit.Wife- cleaning or something-Am i just dreaming.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

ged said:


> Am i just dreaming.


I'm afraid so mate
The building industry here is on its knees due to years of overbuilding, and now no one to buy what they built. So people associated woth the building industry are looking for work elsewhere. You may be lucky for sure, but it will be VERY lucky

As for cleaning, again theres a lot of people doing it, but you could certainly try. Bear in mind that wages over here for that sort of work wont buy you much beer though 

Sorry to sound negative, but nows not a good time to be looking at those areas of work.


----------



## ged (Jan 7, 2009)

ged said:


> hi,i am a bricklayer living in England,looking to move to Costa Blanca soon.Been to Calpe a few times on holiday-just want to take life a bit easier-am 51 married-no kids.I Would just want to earn enough for a few beers and to keep fit.Wife cleaning or something-Am i just dreaming.


Thanks for the info ,not looking to earn much,just to chill out a bit.Might see whats out there,on a work for accomodation basis-All round skills-I know-probably still dreaming.Happy new year!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ged said:


> Thanks for the info ,not looking to earn much,just to chill out a bit.Might see whats out there,on a work for accomodation basis-All round skills-I know-probably still dreaming.Happy new year!


Its grim here at the mo! Come over for a visit and see what you think, you never know you may find summat???? If you dont you'll have a holiday!!

Jo x


----------



## ged (Jan 7, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its grim here at the mo! Come over for a visit and see what you think, you never know you may find summat???? If you dont you'll have a holiday!!
> 
> Jo x


Thanks for info,we"ll see.All the best!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

ged said:


> I Would just want to earn enough for a few beers and to keep fit.Wife cleaning or something


You're looking to find a gig _wife_ cleaning? 

It's certainly innovative....and it goes without saying that a good website would mean you'd hit the ground running!


----------



## ged (Jan 7, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You're looking to find a gig _wife_ cleaning?
> 
> It's certainly innovative....and it goes without saying that a good website would mean you'd hit the ground running! Good Idea -It really would be -a bricklayer in paradise- any good at websites???


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I'll cut you a deal Ged.....and there's great discounts available if the site contains plenty of shots of under 30 Espanolas and/or French Maids!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

ged said:


> hi,i am a bricklayer living in England,looking to move to Costa Blanca soon.Been to Calpe a few times on holiday-just want to take life a bit easier-am 51 married-no kids.I Would just want to earn enough for a few beers and to keep fit.Wife- cleaning or something-Am i just dreaming.


As Jo has said - yup I think you're on a pre-nightmare dream. 

Here where we are. Cleaners and Brickies earn about 10 Euros an hour. But on a today yes, tommorow no basis. And there are more tomorrows than todays in the building trade from what I see in our area - a lot of folk who I know (Spaniards, Portuguese and Moroccans) are sat about once the deals for the day are over. By the time you get home I doubt you'll have the energy for a beer.

Also since Spain tightened up its' labour laws even employing a "home help" requires the employer (even a private home) to pay their SS dues OR hire them via an agency (who either charges more or pays less). We use an agency but the owner does not charge us her fee. We pay 10/hour but this also because we assist with the ladys bus fare as she travels 37kms each way. 

Our cleaning lady is Romanian - she told us that at the moment it's easier for Women to find casual work than men. Her husband is a building labourer as is her son - They both worked every day over Xmas to prevent anybody else taking their spot.

It's worth mentioning that teh recession here is worse than the UK - but the Euro cloaks it a bit for anybody with a Euro nest-egg. For newcomers it's harsh.


----------



## ged (Jan 7, 2009)

chris(madrid) said:


> As Jo has said - yup I think you're on a pre-nightmare dream.
> 
> Here where we are. Cleaners and Brickies earn about 10 Euros an hour. But on a today yes, tommorow no basis. And there are more tomorrows than todays in the building trade from what I see in our area - a lot of folk who I know (Spaniards, Portuguese and Moroccans) are sat about once the deals for the day are over. By the time you get home I doubt you'll have the energy for a beer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for info,and advice taken on board.Have a good year.Ged.


----------

